# Has anyone been diagnosed with damaged nerve endings



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

My GI doc reiterates that I don't have IBS because IBS includes abdominal pain / gas / sometimes diarrhea and sometims constipation. In my case, I have chronic inability to evacuate while the stool is always soft and properly formed. He says this is because of damaged nerves in the stomach and intestines and that there is no cure for it except take medication to live by and hope that the nerve endings will recreate themselves.I have not seen/heard/read about anyone iwth such diagnosis. This is not entirely Gastroparesis because those are in the stomach.I am in early thirties and no diabetes / heart issues whatsoever. So I am pretty confused on why I am the only one with such diagnosis while I share the symptom of incomplete evacuation with a lot of other people


----------



## jyoti (Apr 9, 2007)

Eat a diet with whole grains


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have found that the Mayo clinic websites are sometimes helpful. Check out Mayo gastroperesis and IBS, IBS-C I have the same problem and I have gastroperesis, IBS-C and acid reflux. Sometimes things can overlap. If you do have gastroperesis, fiber is the worst thing you can eat. I went to 5 GI doctors before I got the right diagnosis. Everyone is so different but for me I tried several diets to find one right for me. Sometimes the nurses in your GI clinic have a lot of information. They see a different side of things. My nurse has been very helpful with different diet ideas.


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. My problem is that I don't have the usual symptoms of gastroparesis. I don't have acid reflux. I only have chronic constipation. My stools are always well formed and soft. It is just that I feel incomplete evacuation. I had a battery of tests done and all came out normal except small bowel manometry which said that food does not properly move within the small intestines.I am a bit surprised by the uniqueness of my symptoms and diagnosis and that is why am searching of patients with similar problem. Difficult to believe that God made me so unique


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Ramana, Did you ever take Zelnorm? I suspect the nerves in my colon were damaged by a bout with Montezuma's Revenge in Mexico and then food poisoning two years later in the U.S. It was after that my symptoms got really bad. The motility in my colon slowed down and the peristalis action was uncoordinated, producing cramping and pain, but nothing productive. Zelnorm speeded up my gut transit time and coordinated the peristalsis so that I could have a movement each day.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I only have chronic constipation. My stools are always well formed and soft. It is just that I feel incomplete evacuation. I had a battery of tests done and all came out normal except small bowel manometry which said that food does not properly move within the small intestines.


The findings of the studies and your symptoms seem to be contradictory. So I want to guess that the studies are wrong, that your small bowel motility is normal or at least subclinical and that whatever studies you had done of anorectal function were wrong. Not many places on earth do small bowel motility. Where was it done?


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the response flux. These are the tests that were done- anorectal manometry (twice by different doctors). Revealed paradoxical relaxation of hte puborectalis muscle- defecography - no problem- gastric motility - clean- capsule endoscopy - clean- small bowel manoemetry - problem as mentioned earlier- breath test for small bowel bacterial overgrowth - normal- colonoscopy - cleanSo the only issue is small bowel manometry and though I accepted the diagnosis at that time, I am now wondering if there is something missing.Small bowel manometry happened at Stanford.What more tests can I get done, if any? Will redoing help in any way


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:- anorectal manometry (twice by different doctors). Revealed paradoxical relaxation of hte puborectalis muscle


This is called anismus. Was it present both times? It may not be 100% of the time, but it seems this is your problem and not anything (at least clinically relevant) in your small bowel. Who at Stanford is your doctor that did small bowel motility study? That doctor didn't say anything to you about anismus or pelvic floor dysfunction?


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks again for following up. Yes anismus was present both of the time. I was suggested to go to biofeedback and I did. The problem is that I feel blockage in the rectum AND in the stomach.The rectum blockage is tackled by sitting in a sitz bath. So I was told it is not only anismus. I also have damaged nerve endings and that anismus is secondary. I do agree with the opinion that anismus is secondary since after taking zelnorm, I didn't have much of rectum blockage also.As for doc name, I can probably give it in a private message. Thanks again for talking in more detail.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:. I also have damaged nerve endings and that anismus is secondary. I do agree with the opinion that anismus is secondary since after taking zelnorm, I didn't have much of rectum blockage also.


Do you know what the rectal pressure was? It sound as if the rectal pressure is low and that would mean you what is called a _type II pattern_. I don't see where the stomach or small intestine comes into play.


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

I checked my anal manometry results. This is what is stated" On manometry, the patient had resting pressures of 45 mmHg, but a very short anal canal of only 1 cm, with normal generally being 2 -3 cm, and has squeeze pressure of 151 mm Hg, which is also within normal limits, but again a very short anal canal, indicative of very short high pressure zone. His rectal-anal inhibitiory reflex was intact and he had a first rectal sensation at 60 cc and a maximum tolerable volume of 110 cc which is normal. He was not able to expled the balloon at the end of the test"Does any of this give you data about the type II pattern. Yes I also don't understand where the stomach or small intestine comes into play


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I JUST WANNA ADD THAT I HAVE BEEN DIAGNOSE WITH NON-RELAXING PUBORECTALIS BY THE DEFECOGRAPHY.THEORICALLY,YOU SHOULD'NT HAVE WHAT THEY CALL A "NORMAL" DEFECOGRAPHY.IF YOU HAVE SMALL BOWEL PROBLEMS,WHY NOT HAVE THE SMALL PILL CAMERA DONE THEN?Ok i un-caps for now


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes I have already done the small pill camera i.e. capsule endoscopy. That was clean. Not sure why defecography is clean because I have done anal manometry twice with two different docs and both of them agreed with the findings.


----------



## 14633 (Jan 5, 2007)

RamanaYou are not alone or unique. Even I have got the symptoms like you. It just the incomplete bowel movement. 4years ago I used to go 3-4 times a day. I now do that couple of times with not fully satisfied. I have got various tests done by a very rich and disinterested GI. He did not even know my IBS type in the end and told me that I am IBS-D. He referred to me to a dietician as I was losing weight rapidly.What sort of medicines are you taking ?ThanksRaminder


----------



## 20111 (Mar 31, 2005)

RSB- I read with interest that you were losing weight rapidly. I lost about 15 pounds in just a couple of months. I think I have put some of it back on (darn) since my gastro doctor prescribed a low dose anti-depressant. I don't really know what to call the type of IBS that I have since I only go in the morning and it takes around 1 & 1/2 to 2 hours to feel like my bowel has evacuated all that it needs to. I have had IBS of some kind or another for 30+ years. Judy


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi, I just read your post again. I do have a suggestion for comfort until you figure this out. I do a partial enema to complete the evacuation so the pressure is gone for a while at least. It is less severe and less uncomfortable. It only takes 5 minutes. My nurse said a lot of her patients do this. I'm sorry I don't have very much else. Zelnorm was my medication of choice before it was removed. Did you ever try this?


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

RSB - I take zelnorm. That is what helped me. Also I have had anal fissures (one in 2000 - naother one in Sep 2006 / yet another one in April 2007 and just as I had healed I got another one now wihle moving a 8lb weight). Since I don't bleed from anal fissures and also I don't have problem during bowel movement I have been told that it may be from levator ani. I have been asked to take lexapro which is actually an anti depressant but it is found to relax anal sphincter muscleOn that note - I had a question. Has anyone taken lexapro. The side effects include constipation and I am really concerned about that


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

I am still looking for people who have had the same diagnosis (ie. damaged nerve endings)


----------



## JuliaAnna (Nov 22, 2017)

Ramana, you might want to google a recent study by Yale University proving that herpes II, which can reside undetected in your tailbone, can cause dead nerves in the colon. Even if you are married, middle aged, and never knew you had herpes (like me) you can suddenly have an outbreak, and suddenly have chronic constipation. I've had a great diet, good digestion and perfect bowel movements most of my life, and the sudden daily constipation and endless painful BM's caused plenty of problems. I found help at ListenToYourGut.com where I bought shakes to go on a partial liquid diet. Sounds like you don't need to do that, but what might help you to have good bowel movements is to buy a 7 oz enema bulb which is easy to administer, add water and 1 tsp of marshmallow root powder, or a mixture of 3 powders: marshmallow root, slippery elm and comfrey. On the LTYG website, this is called a "Healing Enema." Not only does it help heal the colon, but when taken at night, your next BM should be nice and slippery and complete. I don't know if the nerves in my colon will ever heal, or if the problem will ever completely go away, but I am researching anything I can to help kill the herpes virus. Herpes doesn't like grapefruit, so I eat that. It doesn't like oregano, so I rub the diluted oil into my tailbone area. Don't know if those things help, but I figure it can't hurt to keep researching and doing all I can to help my body fight this thing. The body has an amazing capacity to heal. Hope this helps. God bless.


----------



## guest123 (Aug 1, 2017)

Do yoga and calm your mind with meditation. This is what I have done to relax and strength the nerves... they will surely work


----------

